

Nokia becomes top Windows Phone vendor after just one quarter - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/24/nokia-becomes-top-windows-phone-vendor-after-just-one-quarter/

======
sunkencity
Well isn't it almost the _only_ windows phone out there that doesn't feel
experimental and a quick hack job?

I have a lumia and like it a lot better than android, but the screen feels
incredibly lo-rez compared to my iphone 4 so surfing the web is a little bit
painful. Also the browser is a little bit buggy. But over all a really good
effort.

